# Help! Plant & Tree ID in SE Michigan



## dehendrick (Aug 7, 2014)

I just moved to my homestead and there are quite a few plants on the property that I can't identify. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

first one probably something like tartarian honeysuckle, second one gray dogwood, 3rd one looks like a sour dock seed head with various other leafed plants in the background, 4th looks like horse weed.


----------



## dehendrick (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

